# USPS Lost Pigeons. How long without water?



## DCIndy (Sep 24, 2010)

I am just starting my pigeon adventure. My loft is built and set-up to welcome its four new inhabitants. But, they are lost somewhere in the USPS system

I had a feeling shipping would be a bad idea.

I bought the birds from KC Kennel and Lofts in Dayton, OH. They where due to arrive today at noon. I opened a case with USPS at about 12:15. It's now 8:30 p.m. and USPS knows absolutely nothing as to the whereabouts. 

So, how long can these guys survive in a shipping box without water? The seller does not seems concerned at all, saying pigeons can live up to 5 days without water. That seems very excessive.

The birds where dropped off at the shipping post office around 8:30 a.m. It has know been 36 hours. The best possible scenario now is they will arrive tomorrow by noon, a full 51 hours without water.

Will I have survivors?

Thanks,

Darrin


----------



## garacari (Apr 26, 2010)

They will, most likely, be fine. My homers were lost in the system and showed up a full day late. You will have thirsty birds and a lot of runny, green poop but they should be fine.

You might want to add a capful of gatorade to their water for the first few days to get their electrolytes in balance. 

Good luck!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Assuming they had enough to drink as routine, before being shipped, 48 hours is uncomfortable but not a hardship... if it gets much far passed that, depending on aridity of the clime or conditions, and such travel would be stressful at best, they will definitely feel poorly for it and a mild rehydration/electrolyte Solution might not be a bad idea to have waiting for them.

If to-morrow 'Noon' they arrive, I would expect them to be alright if thirsty.


If there is a Tracking Number, their locations in transit so far, should be available on line.


If you Paid for Next Day Shipping, there should be some restitution with this.


Fingers Crossed!



Phil
Lv


----------



## shawn arnold (Nov 9, 2009)

I once had a shipment last 2 days. and they were ok. What kind of birda did you get from Kieth if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

I have had several birds shipped to me over the years The average time was 3 days And the birds arrived just fine. NOW when its rather hot that is a different story. But do you have a traking number to see where they are. And the post office can call you when they arrive Often early mornings 3 to 5 am.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

We had a bird overlooked in our release trailer and it sat in the hot sun, in the trailer for 7 days and it was in good shape when found. The release person is supposed to "sweep" the holding crates upon releasing the birds for a race, but apparently failed to find this bird that did not exit with all of the other birds at the start of the race.

This was a fully enclosed metal trailer with no water or food. Sitting in a driveway in the middle of July.

It impressed me how tough these little guys are.


----------



## DCIndy (Sep 24, 2010)

Shortly after I made my initial post, the USPS distribution center where I live, Indianapolis, called to tell me the birds had arrived. I just got home from picking up the pigeons and put the birds in the loft for the night. They are quite healthy and robust. I don't think I have anything to worry about.

This is my first experience with pigeons. I have been around various parrot-related birds, so I guess I just assumed the pigeons would be as fragile and temperamental. I only spent a few minutes with them, but I can now tell a pigeon is nothing likely a high-strung parrot. 

Since I was a boy, I always wanted to race pigeons. Now, at 43, I am finally going to do it. Keith Of KC Kennel and Lofts sold me four very handsome and healthy birds. He was incredibly helpful. I have two blue bars and two blue specks.

I am anxious to actually see the birds in daylight. I thought they would be pretty ugly, but again, I was wrong. My initial reaction was, "Wow! These guys are fantastic."


----------



## cynthiaelaineco (Aug 31, 2010)

Hope your birds are ok and will be with you soon God bless your birdies they are in my prayers I found white homer with no band a month ago ,so far the owner has not oursued looking for it,I have put up many signs and posts on the internet, I think i am really getting attached to it now ,its like one of my children ,it is happy healthy and content,I live in calif bay area ,Enjoy your birds when they arrive


----------



## cynthiaelaineco (Aug 31, 2010)

God bless you and your birds they are in prayer ,will be arriving soon


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

DCIndy said:


> Shortly after I made my initial post, the USPS distribution center where I live, Indianapolis, called to tell me the birds had arrived. I just got home from picking up the pigeons and put the birds in the loft for the night. They are quite healthy and robust. I don't think I have anything to worry about.
> 
> This is my first experience with pigeons. I have been around various parrot-related birds, so I guess I just assumed the pigeons would be as fragile and temperamental. I only spent a few minutes with them, but I can now tell a pigeon is nothing likely a high-strung parrot.
> 
> ...


GOOD now you have birds And hope you enjoy the hobby. Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2010)

Hey dont worry 20 bucks you will get a call in the morning caus eI have bought birds from Keith an they didnt show the day they were suposed to an I got a call at 6am saying they were in so dont worry you will get them I had birds shipped from north dakota an it took them 3 days


----------

